# How many mice to a tank?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I am curious what the rule of thumb is for mice and aquarium cages? How many mice can happily live in tanks of say... 10 and 20 gallons?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I think the rule of thumb is 2 to a ten gallon but I know other breeders on here keep an entire litter in one with no issues. Basically the more mice you have together the more often you'll need to clean it. Just make sure there is a wheel so they can get enough exercise and if they all get along and are healthy and happy the more the merrier


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I have the i think its 11 litre tanks they sell in wilkisons for £5.99. And i keep breeding trio's/quads in them no problems.


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

1 male per 10 gallon, but I think 3 does can live in a 10 fine. 5 does per 20 long. But it is variable. I think some have more, some less. There is a calculator on thefunmouse home page.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I´ve got 7 does in a Ferplast Mini Duna and they seem to have good space...and that is less than 75liters.

assuming that this is correct
10 gallon = 37liter
20 gallon = 75 liter


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, it varies. I would not keep more than 4 adults in a 10 gallon tank which would require cleaning at least every 5 days, minimum.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, I'll admit it... I am considering getting 4 does from Erica. If she'll let me.  I just hopped on freecycle and I'm picking up a couple extra 10 gallon tanks with lids. That way if it didn't work I could just split the doe groups into 2 tanks. We'll see.


----------

